
Bhyve now with graphics support - moogle19
https://wiki.freebsd.org/bhyve/UEFI
======
sgt
I like little clever ideas like these:

"The fbuf wait parameter instructs bhyve to only boot upon the initiation of a
VNC connection, simplifying the installation of operating systems that require
immediate keyboard input. This can be removed for post-installation use."

------
rsync
UEFI support in bhyve suggests that we can now run a Solaris guest in a
FreeBSD bhyve.

This is a big deal for rsync.net, since our ZFS send/receive feature only
works with other FreeBSD/FreeNAS/TrueNAS clients and _not_ with Solaris
clients that have a different ZFS version.

We've been waiting a while for this and can't wait to offer ZFS send/receive
to Solaris customers.

~~~
abtinf
Offtopic: I recently found rsync.net and it is easily one of the worst landing
pages I've ever experienced that wasn't due to advertising. It was so bad that
I didn't bother to read any further about the service.

Seriously, who thought it would be a good idea to break the back button simply
as a result of scrolling? As if though paginated scrolling wasn't bad enough
on its own.

~~~
rsync
Sorry, sorry, sorry.

We tried to do a nice, modern, enterprisey website that also worked on mobile
and we failed. I am reverting a lot of it back to very simple "mother fucking
website" design.

Again, sorry. We should have known better.

This should be useful, informative, and no scroll jumping javascript mumbo-
jumbo:

[http://www.rsync.net/products/zfsintro.html](http://www.rsync.net/products/zfsintro.html)

------
muricula
Are there any plans to pull this new functionality into Xhyve, the fork which
runs on OS X using the OS X hypervisor framework?

~~~
rarepostinlurkr
Hypervisor.framework would need to support it as well, not sure if it does. It
just in 10.11.5 got better support for USB.

~~~
jsolson
That's not really true. It has all of the primitives you need to support PCI
graphics devices (or even memory-scraping legacy VGA if you hate yourself). It
had all of the primitives you need to do emulated USB on 10.10 -- passthrough
is a different matter.

For implementing GOP you need to support UEFI, generally, but beyond that it's
just supporting another UEFI protocol.

------
andrew3726
Does anybody know if VGA GPU passthrough is working? Thought the UEFI
implementation was the limiting factor, not sure though!

------
kchoudhu
Will this MFC in time for FreeBSD 11?

~~~
X86BSD
It is in -current now. Which will become FreeBSD 11. No need to merge from
current, it is in current.

~~~
kchoudhu
I didn't realize the stable/11 branch hadn't been created yet. Thanks for the
clarification!

------
NonEUCitizen
Isn't VNC GPL ? Would this make bhyve GPL ? Or is this a cleanroom
implementation of VNC ?

~~~
noselasd
VNC is a protocol, of which some implementations are GPL, others not. This
looks like a new implementation of the server side.

